# Sänger Anaconda Sensible Touch 2 zum Abverkaufspreis



## Rod's World (24. Juni 2008)

*Diese                                         Woche vom 23.06.2008 bis zum 29.06.2008 und nur im                                         Onlineshop.*




​
Diese Rutenserie ist durch die jahrelange Erfahrung im Karpfenfischen von Frank Schmidt sowie durch die innovative und moderne Rutenbautechnologie der Shakespeare Company entwickelt und auf alle Praxissituationen Langzeit getestet worden.

​ 
 
Alle Modelle zum einmaligen Abverkaufspreis.
Zum Shop !!!​ 

Alle Preise verstehen sich inkl. gesetztl. MwSt. und zzgl. der jeweiligen Versandkosten und eventueller Nachnahmegebühren. Irrtümer, Druckfehler und Preisänderungen vorbehalten.​


----------

